# G15 Refresh - Any hope ?!



## CrSt3r (23. Oktober 2007)

Jaha ... und mal wieder spielt sich eine Tragödie ab. Laut LOGITECH sollte die neue G15 Refresh ja schon im September erhältlich sein. 

Uiii ... siehe da, der Kalender zeigt schon Ende Oktober. Nahezu November.

Hat irgendjemand nähere Informationen? Die Tasta sollte eigentlich spätestens zum 9.11 bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen ! 

Mfg, CrSt3r


----------



## Anduko (23. Oktober 2007)

Habe jetzt einmal ein bisschen gegooglt was jetzt kein all zu großer Aufwand war aber ich habe bei Idealo einen Hinweis gefunden.
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...59_-g15-gaming-keyboard-refresh-logitech.html

Der F&M Online Shop hat eine Meldung das sie am 17.12. kommen soll.
 Artikel bestellt - 17.12.2007 unverbindlicher Liefertermin laut Hersteller <-- siehe Idealo.

Hoffe das was ich gemacht habe war alles ok mit der Seitenangabe und ist keine Werbung.^^

Ich will sie nicht zu Weihnachten bei mir muss sie am 6.11. auf dem Schreibtisch stehen sonst flipp ich aus!!!
Die G9 ist Lieferbar aber die blöde G15 Refresh erst so spät. *genervt schau*

MfG Anduko


PS: ich hoffe ich habe mich an den Ton gehalten.


----------



## mcgeitner (23. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab meine heute per amazon bekommen hab ich jetzt ne neue oder die alte? wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## EGThunder (23. Oktober 2007)

Die Refresh hat z.B. orange als Beleuchtung und nicht blau wie die normale. Das LCD-Feld ist nicht mehr kippbar und sie hat deutlich weniger G-Tasten.

EG


----------



## xrayde (23. Oktober 2007)

Alt:

http://www.dvhardware.net/news/logitech_g15_keyboard_5.jpg

Neu:

http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/08/G15_CTG.jpg


PS:

Ich hoffe mal das es hier nicht wie damals abläuft als die erste G15 raus kam, da habe ich ein geschlagenes 1/2 Jahr drauf gewartet, und musste zum Schluss zähneknirschend eine überteuerte bei Egay holen.

Aber damals stand auch in vielen Preismaschinen "lagernd", "in 5 Tagen lieferbar" etc., real haben diese Läden dann nur ständig deren Texte mit den Tagen immer weiter nach hinten datiert, Hauptsache Kunden gelockt mit Scheinangeboten .


----------



## Anduko (23. Oktober 2007)

So wie es aussieht hast du die alte.
Die neue ist nur vorbestellbar.
mehr nicht.
grrrr.

Beim Media Markt soll sie schon ausliegen kann ich zwar nicht glauben aber soll so sein.
Werde sie mir vllt. morgen da mal anschauen.

MfG
Anduko


----------



## mcgeitner (23. Oktober 2007)

ja ich hab ne blaue Beleuchtung also die alte! Bei unserem Media gabs auch nur die heute. Trotzdem bin ich schon beim tippen begeistert von dem Teil hab noch gar nicht gespielt damit.


----------



## xrayde (23. Oktober 2007)

Jo, übel ist die auch nicht, finde die nach wie vor gut, besonders für Zocker sehr robust.

Aber auch der neuen kann ich viel pos. abringen, diese bernsteinfarbene Beleuchtung hat doch auch was.

Am besten wäre es wenn die mal eine entwickeln wo man mehrere Hintergrundfarben zur Auswahl hat - umschaltbar halt, techn. keine große Sache .


PS:

Nach wie vor kann man mich jedoch mit deren Treiber/Applikationen jagen, die installiere ich schon seit Jahr und Tag nicht mehr.


----------



## CrSt3r (23. Oktober 2007)

MEDIA MARKT ?! 

dann mal schnell hin morgen. Die muss ich haben. Ich drehe durch, wenn ich sie nicht bald bekomme !


----------



## Anduko (23. Oktober 2007)

Also morgen erst mal geh ich auch zum Media Markt.
Mal da nach den Preisen schauen.
Habs bei Amazon zwar schon im Korb meine Neue G15 Refresh und die G9 aber gekauft wird erst morgen. Hoch lebe MAMA.

Naja muss ich mit Leben.
Haben ja Zeit bis zum 6.11. mit der Lieferung.^^

MfG Anduko


----------



## HeNrY (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich find den Refresh ne Zumutung. Weniger G-Tasten, kein kippbares LCD. Was will ich mit dem Teil für den Preis dann noch?

Übrigens, ich tippe gerade auf so einem Gerät:
http://www.amazon.de/Cherry-eVoluti...19438?ie=latin1&s=ce-de&qid=1193232673&sr=8-1
Habe "damals" (vor 3/2 Monaten) gerade mal 11,36 für das Teil bezahlt. Und die Tasta ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Oktober 2007)

Cherry stellt meiner Meinung nach sehr gute Tastaturen her. Ich hab zwar die alte G15 (die ich um Längen besser finde als die hässliche neue), aber meine älteren Tastaturen waren stehts Cherry  Zumal ich immer noch eine von denen hab die seit 7 Jahren ohne Probleme funktioniert...ich glaub die heißt G83


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Oktober 2007)

-6105 

Diese Reihe werd ich mir jetzt nur noch zulegen. Die erste PS/2 hat leider ne Flüssigkeitsattacke nicht überlebt - da war sie grad 2 Tage alt. Und jetzt nutz ich immernoch meine auseinanderfallende Logitech UltraX. aber demnächst hol ich mir 1-2 in grau


----------



## xrayde (24. Oktober 2007)

Hab die G-Tasten nie wirklich genutzt, für mich also überflüßig.

Ok, das klappbare LCD ist schon nicht übel zwecks Staubverhinderung, aber das habe ich auch immer nur auf, zudem ich es nicht mehr bewußt nutzte @G15-Plugins(war nur am Anfang eine nette Spielerei).

Aber die bernsteinfarbene Beleuchtung und das etwas kürzere Design, durch die fehlenden G-Tasten, das finde ich dagegen wieder gut, bin halt doch mehr Purist.


----------



## EGThunder (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh, das LCD will ich gar nicht mehr missen wollen. Das nutze ich wirklich sehr oft.  Die neue gefällt mir vom Design her auch ein bisschen besser als die alte, das Orange finde ich echt hübsch. Problem ist nur, das bei mir alles blau beleuchtet ist, angefangen bei der G15, über den PC bis hin zur Wii. *smile*

EG


----------



## Steal-Angel (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich finde auch, dass das ganze ne Geschmackssache ist, manche mögen es lieber Orange, mache lieber blau, der eine braucht all die Zusatztasten, der andere wiederum nicht....
Ich Persönlich finde die neue auch schöner als die alte, aber wie schon gesagt.....Geschmackssache!
Und zu der Verfügbarkeit....wenn man sich ein PCGH Abo holt bekommt man die jetzt ja auch....ist die den da verfügbar oder muss man da auch warten?


----------



## CrSt3r (26. Oktober 2007)

Rechts am Rand daneben steht "Lieferung, sobald verfügbar (ca. Ende Oktober)" :wink:

Also gehe ich auch nicht davon aus, dass sie die schon haben. Zumal es bei Prämien manchmal ja auch etwas dauern kann, bevor sie schlussendlich ankommen.


----------



## Anduko (28. Oktober 2007)

So ich war jetzt in dem dr***s Laden.
Die haben sie doch nicht.
Der "Fachmann" stand da an seinem Pc und meinte " Ich hab keine Ahnung wann die kommt" Ich: "Könnten sie bitte nachschauen ob vllt etwas im Pc steht?" "Nein ich weiß es"
Ich mein es könnten ihn schon 20 Leute nachgefragt haben aber nachschauen hätte er trotzdem finde ich.
Naja ich denke mal ich werde heute oder morgen die Bestellung bei dem großen Fluss abgeben und mal schauen wann die G15 endlich kommt.^^
Naja G9 und nen neuen Flachbildfernseher bekomm ich ja auch also wird es toll.
Ich liebe den Fluss.
Naja ich will nicht zu viel Werbung machen aber ich freu mich echt wenn DHL dann kommt und ein Packet abliefert.
Aber noch besser wäre es wenn da dann auch die G15 drinne wäre.
Naja ich schaue mal.
*Anmerkung*
In einem Marktplatzshop gibt es sie angeblich schon.
Mit einer Bearbeitungszeit von 4-5Tage aber angeblich ist sie schon da.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...11735-5636037?ie=latin1&qid=1193575648&sr=8-2
So das wars von mir.

MfG Anduko


----------



## Anduko (31. Oktober 2007)

So ich kann euch nun eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht mitteilen.
Meine neue G15 Refresh ist auf dem Weg.
So eben bei Amazon bestellt.
Lieferung ca. 2November.
Sollte sie ankommen werde ich euch sofort benachrichtigen.
JUHU. 
Aber stimmt es das die G9 noch nicht verfügbar ist?
Hab sie trotzdem bestellt.
MfG
Anduko


----------



## Iron-Shio (31. Oktober 2007)

so schön die G15 auch ist...wenn ich diese kilometer hohen tasten sehe... ich finds ne schande das die beim refresh nicht nen laptop-anschlag verwendet haben... dann wäre es auch mein gewesen... 
ob die extra für mich ein G15 mit laptop-anschlag ala "Logitech UltraX flat" bauen würden?


----------



## xrayde (31. Oktober 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> so schön die G15 auch ist...wenn ich diese kilometer hohen tasten sehe... ich finds ne schande das die beim refresh nicht nen laptop-anschlag verwendet haben... dann wäre es auch mein gewesen...
> ob die extra für mich ein G15 mit laptop-anschlag ala "Logitech UltraX flat" bauen würden?


Das ist genau das was Zocker nicht suchen/brauchen: eine Pseudo-NB-Tastatur mit kurzem Hub und womöglich noch zu laschem Anschlag etc.

Denn derartige Tatstaturen richten sich prim. an die Zockerzunft.

Wer anderes sucht, sollte sich z.B. bei Cherry etc. umschauen, jedoch nicht hier.

Vom Anschlag und der Robustheit her ist diese Logitech-Generation sehr gut zum zocken geeignet!


----------



## Iron-Shio (31. Oktober 2007)

ich bin zocker... habe die Logitech UltraX flat und zuvor eine g15! bin bei der flat zufrieden,was den tasten-anschalg angeht! der ist super... was den hub angeht weis ich nicht was das bringen soll... ich habe tasten verhalten verglichen und muss sagen, das mir der von der flat besser gefällt... 
mir fehlen nur sachen wie das display und die zusatztasten usw.

ich würd nicht gleich hetzen und alles verteufeln. du magst zwar generell recht haben, aber warum sollte es nicht drin seine eine zocker-tasatur als flat raus zugeben...vorzugsweise im stiel der g15- würd ich mir wünschen bzw. hätte ich mir beim refresh gewünscht...

edit: übrings bietet auch cherry im gaming-bereich keine flats an.


----------



## EGThunder (1. November 2007)

Ich finde mit diesem flachen Design hat man einfach sehr wenig Rückmeldung was man eigentlich gemacht hat. Das normale Design finde ich persönlich deutlich besser. Da merke ich sofort ob ich die Taste gedrückt habe oder nicht.

EG


----------



## xrayde (1. November 2007)

Jau, furchtbar dieses "NB-Feeling" zum zocken.

Ich hab ja so schon immer derbste Umstellungsschwierigkeiten wenn ich von Desktop auf NB wechsel.

Würde ich mir ein Zocker-NB kaufen, bräuchte ich entweder riesig Zeit zum umgewöhnen, oder ich würde da meine G15 anschliessen, wäre noch einfacher .


----------



## CrSt3r (2. November 2007)

Heute endlich im Laden ihres Vertrauens :sm_B-]:

Nur muss ich mich noch ein bisschen an die G-Taseten gewöhnen. Ich neige doch dazu den Rand der Tastatur immer noch mit SHIFT und TAB in Verbindung zu bringen. Vor allem mit ESC. 
Und schwupps hat man die G-Tasten. Ansonsten sehr feine Sache!!! ... richtig lecker. Macht sich gut zusammen mit der G9 Laser auf dem Tisch


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Wie ist das neue Display?


----------



## Anduko (2. November 2007)

So nun liegt sie vor mir.
Die neue G15 kam heute.
Ich bin mega happy.
Das Orange ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig aber die G9 ist ja auch Orange oder?
Von daher passt das.^^ Dauert zwar noch bis sie kommt, aber freuen kann man sich.
Also nun ein wenig objektiv.
Sie ist kleiner und das merken Besitzer der alten. Neukäufer werden sich freuen.
Die Esc und G1 Problematik ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gegeben.
Das Display ist aber wesentlich kleiner als vorher was mich ein wenig stört.
Jedoch sehen die neuen Mediatasten wesentlich besser aus.
Das nicht klappbare Display ist mir egal.
So nun das wars.

Ohh. Da hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen das andere auch schon was geschrieben haben.^^
Naja egal.
@CrSt3r Du machst doch sicher Fotos von G15 und G9 zusammen oder?
Büdde.

Bei weiteren genaueren Fragen.
Immer her. Ich mach auch gerne Fotos.
So ich verschwinde dann mal wieder.
MfG Anduko


----------



## CrSt3r (2. November 2007)

Würde ich ja gerne, aber ich hab keine Digicam :p

Sonst stünden hier schon lange welche drinne 

Das Display ist kleiner geworden im Vergleich zur alten. Bietet meines erachtens aber eine wesentlich bessere Auflösung. Kann mich auch irren. Und das Orange finde ich total hybsch. Ja, blau hätte auch was, aber die ist nun mal jetzt orange ^^

Die G9 ist nicht orange ... die LEDs kann man aber farblich der Farbe der Tastatur anpassen. Ist auch schon geschehen :sm_B-]:

Vom Erscheinungsbild finde ich die neue edler. Sie wirkt nicht mehr so klobig und klotzig, sondern kommt mit einem gelassenen Schwung daher. Die Qualität ist überhaupt nicht zu bemängeln.

Sehr schickes Ding, gebe ich nicht wieder her !


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Würde gerne mal reelle Bilder sehen, nicht nur die Werbefotos


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

*Logitech® Wave-Keyboards!*

Hat Das Ding schon Jemand gesehen ?:

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=85077

Ich finde das Ding nicht übel, für Leute die nur eine gute Tatstatur, ohne Beleuchtung und Display suchen .


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Da stört mich das geschwungene. Zum Arbeiten ok, aber nicht zum zocken


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

Alles eine Frage der Eingewöhnung .

Ich musste mich bei meiner G15 auch erst ein paar Wochen eingewöhnen.

Außerdem gibt es geschwungene Keyboards schon recht lange, besonders die ergonomischen sind so, da muss man sich auch erst umgewöhnen, also wird da auch zocken mit drin sein.


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Glaub mir ich sprech aus Erfahrung, das MS Natural Keyboard (glaub so hieß es) liegt jetzt noch im Schrank. Zum arbeiten, sprich schreiben war es super, aber beim Zocken war es absolut ungeeignet. Was mich zB an der G15 auch stört ist, dass sie keine "Vollwertige" Return-Taste hat.


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Glaub mir ich sprech aus Erfahrung, das MS Natural Keyboard (glaub so hieß es) liegt jetzt noch im Schrank. Zum arbeiten, sprich schreiben war es super, aber beim Zocken war es absolut ungeeignet. *Was mich zB an der G15 auch stört ist, dass sie keine "Vollwertige" Return-Taste hat.*


Jau, das gehörte alles mit in die "Umgewöhnungsphase", incl. das nichtabrutschen auf die G-Tasten, mittlerweile ist das alles im Blut .


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Hab es bis jetzt noch nie geschafft mich an diese "halbe" Taste zu gewöhnen


----------



## xrayde (2. November 2007)

ED101 schrieb:


> Hab es bis jetzt noch nie geschafft mich an diese "halbe" Taste zu gewöhnen


Wahrscheinlich weil Du noch an zu vielen anderen Tastaturen arbeitest, dann ist es natürlich schwerer?

Das hier ist meine einzige und Haupt-Tastatur, daher war es bei mir nicht so schwer.


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Naja, privates NB, Firmen NB, Firmen NB in Dockingstation mit Tastatur und dann noch mein Rechner (an dem hab ich schon viel Tastaturen ausprobiert)


----------



## CrSt3r (2. November 2007)

also meine hat ne vollwertige "RETURN"-Taste .... Die halbe ist die englische Variante.


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

??? Also die englische hat eine Vollwertige? Kann man die Tasten (z + y) austauschen (obwohl ich schreib eh blind)


----------



## CrSt3r (2. November 2007)

Nein, die hier erhältliche dt hat eine vollwertige RETURNTASTE ... umtauschen kannst du die Tasten x+y schon, aber bringen wird dir das wohl nichts, da ja die Layer nicht vertauschbar sind. 

Also die duetsche G15 ist, wie man es von einem deutschen TastaturLayout gewohnt ist. Warum sollte sie auch anders sein. Online ist meist die englische Version zu sehen, mit der kleinen RETURN TASTE und den typischen vertauschten x,y -  Tasten.


----------



## ED101 (2. November 2007)

Das Layer wird vom OS bestimmt! Hat mal jemand ein Foto vom Deutschen Layout.


----------



## CrSt3r (2. November 2007)

KEIN FOTO, DA KEINE KAMERA !!!!

ICH , DEUTSCHES LAYOUT ... GUCK ICH ... GROOOOOOOßE RETURNTASTE 

X UND Y DA WO SIE SEIN SOLLEN !

Wie oft noch ?!?!


----------



## Anduko (12. November 2007)

So da es doch eine gab die es vllt. nicht verstanden haben, nehm ich mein Handy und mach Foto. Darauf sollte man die GROßE ENTERTASTE gut erkennen könne und auch das Y und Z am richten Fleck sind.

MfG Anduko

PS: Wer nichts erkennen kann bitte melden.


----------



## ED101 (12. November 2007)

Danke


----------



## Dan Kirpan (20. November 2007)

Mir gefällt die G15 übringens sehr gut! Sie ist kleiner und das Orange gefällt mir besser!

Vorallem in Verbindung mit der Lotitech G5 Maus sieht das wirklich cool aus. Alles Orange!

Also ich habe die lieber als die "etwas" sperrige G15 normal.


----------

